# Mongolian Venison over rice with Venison egg rolls...



## indaswamp (Aug 7, 2021)

Cooked for the guys at the firehouse tonight. Saw a recipe for Mongolian Venison that looked real good so decide to give it a go. The egg rolls I have been making for many years and they are great tailgate food!

Recipe for the Mongolian Venison:
https://www.edibleoutdoorscook.com/?p=262
I added red bell pepper from the garden and broccoli
I kicked the heat up pretty good with red pepper flakes, about 1/2TBSP.








The egg rolls: (sub venison for the duck)
https://www.ducks.org/hunting/waterfowl-recipes-wild-game-cooking/duck-egg-rolls
I added julienne carrots and I reconstitute the sliced dried apricots in 1 small can of pineapple juice













I totally forgot to take a picture of the egg rolls after I fried them. Guys came in from a call and were swarming the kitchen hungry....LOL! I forgot to snap a plate pic. too. But it was very good.


----------



## bertman (Aug 7, 2021)

Got a ton of venison in the freezer, and always looking for new ways to prepare it. These look delicious.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 7, 2021)

bertman said:


> Got a ton of venison in the freezer, and always looking for new ways to prepare it. These look delicious.


Thanks bertman. I used two bottom round roasts for the meal. 2/3rds of one roast for the egg rolls and the rest for the Mongolian stir fry. About 3# of meat.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 7, 2021)

Some delicious eats the Keith. Nicely done.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 7, 2021)

Looks really good! I bet you sure put a big smile on their faces when they come back from a call and you have a meal waiting!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 7, 2021)

I'd stand in line for hours to sit down to that plate, beautiful piece of work Keith, big Like! RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2021)

Looks good. Pass a Bowl of Rice and a Ladle! I love Mongolian Beef...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 8, 2021)

That looks delicious!


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 8, 2021)

Wow Keith, kinda makes me want to become a fireman if you're cooking like that. Fantastic meal right there!!

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 8, 2021)

Great looking meal! 

Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 8, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Some delicious eats the Keith. Nicely done.


Thanks SmokinEdge. It was really good and surprisingly tender. I highly recommend this dish.



Brokenhandle said:


> Looks really good! I bet you sure put a big smile on their faces when they come back from a call and you have a meal waiting!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks BH! They were in good cheer the minute they walked through the door and the aroma hit them in the nose!



sawhorseray said:


> I'd stand in line for hours to sit down to that plate, beautiful piece of work Keith, big Like! RAY


Thanks SHray! High complement my friend!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 8, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good. Pass a Bowl of Rice and a Ladle! I love Mongolian Beef...JJ


T'was good my friend....real good. And I have a lot of venison left inthe freezer so I will be cooking this again.



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> That looks delicious!


Thanks Brian!



tx smoker said:


> Wow Keith, kinda makes me want to become a fireman if you're cooking like that. Fantastic meal right there!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! give it a go...even with beef this one is a winner!



JLeonard said:


> Great looking meal!
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim!


----------

